# Grinder Advice



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I was hoping someone could help me out with some advice.

I have just purchased a used Gaggia Classic as an upgrade to my cubika plus. Using the pre-ground lavazza coffee I used with my cubika I finish a double shot in just under 10 seconds even with heavy tamping.

Due to this I have been looking at purchasing a grinder to go with the Classic, at the moment I have my heart set on one of two models:

Iberital MC2 ~ £140

Eureka Mignon ~ £270

The problem is that if I go for the Mignon I will most likely have to wait until after Christmas to buy it but I could afford the MC2 right now. I am very tempted to wait to purchase the Mignon but I am struggling with drinking the pre-ground lavazza.

So 3 questions really.

1. Is it worth spending almost double for the Mignon over the MC2?

2. Are there any pre-ground coffees fine enough to hold me over till after xmas? (Thinking rave signature blend, but have no idea if there espresso grind would work with classic.)

3. Are there any other grinders better than the Mignon under the £300 mark?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Yes , but wait for second hand

2. Not really

3 Grinders, what do you get for your money?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D17071&share_tid=17071&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

3 - second hand Mazzer Super Jolly


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you both for the advice.

Was just browsing for used grinders on ebay and found a used Compak K3 Elite for £140, after reading a fair few reviews for it I decided to snap it up.

Hopefully I made a good choice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dayks said:


> Thank you both for the advice.
> 
> Was just browsing for used grinders on ebay and found a used Compak K3 Elite for £140, after reading a fair few reviews for it I decided to snap it up.
> 
> Hopefully I made a good choice.


I think its more user friedndly than an Ibertal , most things are .


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think its more user friedndly than an Ibertal , most things are .


Well the reviews seem to regard it very favourably with the Vario and Mignon, (maybe just below the Vario) so with it at £140 it seemed a good deal, even if I prefer the Mignon look.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I used to have hours of fun on the MC2 roundabout - I think you have done the right thing the Compak should do the business


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah the idea of that much messing about with the MC2 didn't look fun, which was why I was leaning towards the Mignon, now I just have to wait a week for the grinder and think about getting some beans to try with it.

Do you recommend cheap supermarket beans to test, I have seen a few comments that the grind had to be adjusted significantly for fresh beans after that anyway?


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

Just when I thought I had found the right grinder to go for (the MC2) it's getting dissed on here! Is it not user-friendly then?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

omikin said:


> Just when I thought I had found the right grinder to go for (the MC2) it's getting dissed on here! Is it not user-friendly then?


The MC2 is very capable - it takes a while to get used to how to adjust it - but after a few weeks its fine - you have to turn the adjustment knob several times to make any change to the grind -

It can grind so fine that on my first attempt I choked the portaifilter with what appeared to be brown cornflower !!#


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

from what ive read the iberital isnt that well made,, there are self taping screws used in the body work.

And they are LOUD


----------



## omikin (Nov 25, 2016)

Hmmm. This is less straightforward than I thought...


----------

